# Just Joined !! Hello all - little bit about me !



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All, 

Just joined and wanted to introduce myself, Me and Dh both 23, Been TTC for 3 years this Jan, been together for 4yrs Married in May 05, 

Have Pcos, Left Tube Blocked with scarring, Had HSG right tube is clear ( thank god) 
Currently on my 3rd cycle of Clomid 50mg  
Hubby's  results came back satisfactory thats all we know, no numbers or anything - his going to ask for another one just to check, 
Have been advise that due to having a blocked fallopian tube that we should put our names down on the IVF waiting list we get one free go in our area, so am also saving but praying that maybe clomid might work combined with Metformin, (PMA)  

So hello all and i am really pleased to have joined and be in such great company ! 

Sara xx


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Sara

Welcome to FF! This is such a great site and from my experience i have learnt more about ttc and tx's from the girls on here than i have from any Dr, so u have come to the right place!! Lots of luck with the clomid!
Good Luck
Zebra x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sara ~ welcome to FF 

Good luck with the clomid......i really hope that it does the trick for you 

Here's the link to find the 'Clomid Girls'......you're very welcome to join them chatting on there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

Take care and loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Lots of luck with all that -    
And   WELCOME! to FF.  I'm sure taht you will find lots of support here.

Love and fairy dust   and bubbles!

Jen


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

welcome to FF, 
be warned this site is highly addictive, I am new too and I come on at least once a day!
so I hope it helps you as it does me.
and good luck on your journey.
dust n glue to you!  
Hope2006


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sara and welcome to FF

I know u will love this site and get lots of advice from different ppl

I hope everything works out for u

Kate


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

thank you all for welcoming me!! 

wiw this site is additive ! should be doing the house work lol
feel very positive   about this cycle so fingers crossed 
going to test 14th /02 
hoping the  stays well away ! 

thanks again ! 

Sara xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to ff and good luck.  This site is fab, you will get lots of advice and information from the lovely ladies who post on here.

Jappa xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi sara, welcome to FF. Im new on here too and like you i have pcos, the people on this site have been so helpful and supportive, i hope it helps you as much as it has helped me. Good luck with everything.

Leanne x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Sara, this site is so addictive!But its so nice to "chat" to others who understand the pains of not conceiving as people who conceive easily can't understand.   on your  . Hope you get a  . Take care and let us know how it goes.Sending you some

                                       .

                                                                                            Love mel***


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks for your lovely message ! - here's hoping i will get my 1st ever  !! 

owww the waiting is the worse bit ! isnt it , 
but loads to do to keep my mind occupied ! 

Thanks again 
and sending you lots of     vibes and   

Love Sara xxx


----------

